# Forum > MMO > MMO Exploits|Hacks > Defiance Exploits|Hacks > [Hack] Search speed hacks (move & attack)

## Averine

Hello all

I am search speed hacks (move & attack) for EU please.

TX

----------


## Asel7s

I'm search speed hack for racing . Any one help?

----------

